# Travel trailer/toyhaulers?



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Would you consider a tt/th a prep? Generator, fuel station, 100 gallons of fresh water, shelter, it's mobile..... What do you think? Good bad or indifferent. -Mike


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Its going to require a large vehicle to tow it. An older Winebago with a utility trailer behind it might be a better choice. Or start with a box truck.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I think it could be both a source of recreation as well as help you in your prepping. They are not mutually exclusive. A self-contained unit that has food, water and provides shelter could be very valuable in an emergency.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine TT stays stocked in the driveway. Five minutes to hitch, and we're gone.
Of course, for pleasure cruises we usually pack additional toys.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When I realized how many trips it'd take for me to haul gear to the home I built at my BOL I found a used toy hauler on Craigslist for $3,100 and bought it. It probably saved me $10k in gas since my BOL is so far out pouts I stayed in comfort while spending a night on site building. We finished he home in late May. I sold the used trailer for $2900. Nice 3 yr rental, $200, registration fees and min insurance! If my BOL didn't have shelter ready I'd suggest it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I would suggest a toy hauler over a camper 8 days a week especially for the prepper.

Im a full time RVer and I am considering making my next purchase to replace my RV a toy hauler, especially after seeing a friends set up. To me it seems far more versatile and I like the fact that I can store things a lot better than I can in a conventional camper trailer. 

Another option I am exploring after being on schoolie.net (I think that's the address) is a retired school bus! It could potentially be much cheaper and I could redo the interior to suit my needs and life style. The Buses can be had pretty cheap and I would be canabalizing an existing RV for parts and accessories. Clearence with them is pretty high making them a bit more suitable for off road expeditions compared to a conventional trailer. On the website I mentioned I have seen some very nicely done examples although there are some cheap budget builds too.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

One of the nicest units I've ever seen done from scratch was a half bus with cargo trailer behind it.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

I was looking at a bus, but when I began considering the maint costs associated with engine/transmissions, I decided Im better off finding a TT.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There are so many different things that might happen or perhaps nothing will happen at all. I don't think anyone can give anything other than a guess on what would or wouldn't be a great idea, except having supplies on hand which is never a bad idea. In a lot of scenarios I could see having a stocked travel trailer or the likes a great idea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our problem was the livestock. With a hurricane bearing down we just couldn't up and leave the horses, so we always rode it out. It can be a helpless feeling.
We were presented with an opportunity to buy a used goose neck Exxiss horse trailer. It's a 4 horse, slant load, with 12 feet of living quarters up front.
My wife already had a truck stout enough to pull it - Chevy Silverado 2500 Heavy Duty diesel Crew Cab, 4X4, off road package, heavy duty towing package, the works. But it's built so well it's like driving a car. And even pulling 10,000 pounds you don't really even feel it.
So, in answer to the question - yes, get a travel trailer you can pull with whatever pickup you have. That way the 90+% of the time you don't need it you can leave it in the driveway. Unlike a motor home.
I'm actually thinking about a little 16' or 18' (max) T/T I can go camping in the mountains with. I've got a GMC 1500 Sierra so it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Everything depends on the individual's circumstance. Prepping will never be a one size fits all solution. You know the practality and impracticality of your location, BOL, plan, family members. The list is endless.

As for me I buy for today; for normal then run over in my mind where everything fits in an emergency. I believe that is the most cost effective way of prepping. But again I am comfortable with that approach. You might just as easily do the reverse and that would be right for you. Especially if it helps you sleep and not worry.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

This starts a plan!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Posted this a couple times but I show it off again. We have food, clothing, tools etc to last a couple weeks all stored inside ready to hit the road. The two full tanks of fuel should get me at least 500-600 miles in the right direction. Just get the dog and a few things out of the safe and I'm gone.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the input, I bought a 21ft toyhauler a few months back. Easily towed by my 1/2ton p/u. I will admit I'm not much of a prepper, but I like the idea of it and am here to learn. My family has a couple hundred acres in the mountains surrounded by blm land. This property is only a 20min drive from my house. I love to go up there to camp/hike and shoot. A couple weeks ago a buddy and I took the T/H up there to try it out, the road getting there is pretty rough but doable with 4x4. Once we were there I thought this could easily be my fall out place if things ever got real bad. Of course running water and plenty of critters running around is a plus! -Mike


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Posted this a couple times but I show it off again. We have food, clothing, tools etc to last a couple weeks all stored inside ready to hit the road. The two full tanks of fuel should get me at least 500-600 miles in the right direction. Just get the dog and a few things out of the safe and I'm gone.


That's a nice setup. Looks a lot bigger on inside than it does from the outside.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I think it's a good idea too. I'm looking at a Casita travel trailer only 2600lb has full bath and all. No oven though but I could always have a dutch oven aboard and a pot hangar. LED lights, low power little tv set and antenna, water some guns I could live in it as my home happily.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the ambulance idea also but,my wife and I thought about negative spirits still in it,(we believe in it and, we are not whacked!)I thought a retired U-haul van would be nice,preferably a diesel rig,just a 20 footer or so,and buying a totaled TT for the goodies inside and whipping it together ourselves.at present we have an 86 F-350 extended cab gaspot 4x4 with a topper on the bed if we need to bugout.been a real good truck for us too.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Leon said:


> I think it's a good idea too. I'm looking at a Casita travel trailer only 2600lb has full bath and all. No oven though but I could always have a dutch oven aboard and a pot hangar. LED lights, low power little tv set and antenna, water some guns I could live in it as my home happily.


Casita is based just South of Dallas, and thanks to that there is a large used market in the DFW area. They are a great trailer, and the lightness makes them a great tow behind. My only issue is for the same money you can get sooooo much more trailer for the same money with a traditional travel trailer.


----------

